# Java - Threads - parallele Programmierung - Tutorial



## 6nptmx (31. Jul 2010)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial mit dem angegebenen Thema. Vorschläge mit Material auf diesen Seiten würde mich sehr freuen. LG


----------



## XHelp (31. Jul 2010)

Ich denke fast jedes Java-Einsteiger-Buch wird diese Thematik anschneiden, z.B.:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 11 Threads und nebenläufige Programmierung


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Jul 2010)

Mhm vllt:

AngelikaLanger.com - Java Multithread Support - Basics - Angelika Langer Training/Consulting
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 11 Threads und nebenläufige Programmierung
Lesson: Concurrency (The Java™ Tutorials > Essential Classes)
???:L


----------



## 6nptmx (2. Aug 2010)

2 Tutorials habe ich gelesen, ein drittes schaue ich mir noch an. Hier unter "Tutorials/Quiz/FAQ" befindet sich ebenfalls eins. Die Vorschläge sind gut. Möchte Champion darin werden. Die Java-Bibliotheken mit synchronisieren Datenstrukturen erklären die meisten Tutorials.


----------



## Sekundentakt (2. Aug 2010)

Um das zu erreichen, musst Du allerdings nicht nur Tutorials, sondern auch die theoretischen Grundlagen draufhaben.

Wann ist welcher Wert sichtbar, welche Garantien gibt es, wie kommunizieren Threads miteinander etc.
Angelika Langer ist dahingehend eine sehr gute Referenz und kann ich Dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## andiv (2. Aug 2010)

Wenn du "Champion" werden willst, dann les Java Concurrency in Practice. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das "Effective Java" für Java-Threads.


----------



## Java-Kenner47 (22. Aug 2011)

Parallele Programmierung spielend gelernt mit dem Java-Hamster-Modell: Programmierung mit Java-Threads: http://www-is.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dibo/hamster/band3/hamster3-ebook.pdf


----------

